# ***OFFICIAL*** Ben Henderson vs. Anthony Pettis II Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Lightweight Championship*
















​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like I'm the first here to comment. Pettis is by far the more dynamic fighter and will usher in a new era of high flying acrobatics. This guy dismantled Cerrone and Jlau who are tough fighters in their own right. Yah even though it's a tough one to call I'll go with Pettis cuz I feel it's his destiny. This is his time to shine. Bendo is a good rep for the sport, but he's a less well rounded version of GSP. Solid, but not spectacular.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I am rooting for Anthony Pettis for this one. 

Pettis can lose if Benson decide to go wrestling heavy and "GSP" Pettis which is not really this style. Being the 2 guys they are, they will take this fight to everywhere. And Pettis will decisioned Bendo again in another competitive match.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Pettis will get a stoppage either in the late 3rd or at some point in the 4th I believe. I also predict he will be down on the scorecards when it happens, but he's taking the W in convincing fashion.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going smart money. 

Benson via split.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i doubted pettis in the past, especially his first couple of fights after WEC closed. since then he's been better and better.

i will not doubt again; history will repeat itself with 5 rounds of pure AWESOME SAUCE!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Both well rounded so I think Bendo is the smart bet as a seasoned Champion, but Pettis can take a lot more inspiration from their first fight, and has the poise to capitalize on that in the rematch.

This isn't just because he won, for me it's because of how he handled certain situations compared to Bendo... scenarios which Bendo normally thrives in. Of course, both guys have grown a lot since then but stylistically, Pettis can hang with Bendo everywhere and consistently deals more damage than him everywhere.

I think Pettis wins again.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Pettis will deal more damage but Bendo will win if it goes to the judges.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pettis via showtime kick! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this fight will be somewhat like the first fight but not as entertaining as this time I think Henderson will be able to control more of the fight with his grappling and wrestling winning another decision. I hope Pettis proves me wrong and devastates Henderson but right now I have to put my money on Henderson.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm going to go against the grain and say Henderson by a pretty convincing decision. I think Pettis is overrated and hasn't improved nearly as much as Henderson has since the WEC merger. Henderson has been the UFC's most active champion for a while and will no doubt be very motivated to avenge his loss.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Benson via decision or Pettis via some kind of flying kick out of nowhere.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I think Pettis will deal more damage but Bendo will win if it goes to the judges.




I can get behind that, Benson stealing some rounds and taking a split is what I expect.




HitOrGetHit said:


> Pettis via showtime kick!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


If Benson gets caught by literally anything where Pettis jumps off the cage he'll end up becoming the punch line of so many jokes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It's hard for me to tell how these guys actually measure up now. Pettis has looked a lot more impressive but he hasn't been fighting close to the same quality of fighters as Bendo. 

I'm leaning towards Pettis being more improved and getting the win again. I just can't be sure of that until I see him against elite competition.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I expect to see a lot of wrestling out of Bendo. I think he wins if he makes it a dirty fight and constantly puts Pettis against the cage and on his back.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Benson via Unanimous Decision :thumb02:
He will smother Pettis for 5 rounds and avoid the strikes.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

First time ever that i'll be cheering for Bendo. I don't see him losing either, he's a more complete fighter and is used to 5 round fights.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Bendo looked leaner to me than usual, not in a bad way but I don't think he can strike with Pettis if that's his plan


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I dont think Bendo will be able to smother Pettis, this is not the same Pettis that fought Guida.. I would actually give Pettis the advantage in the clinch, and i think his TDD is good enough to not go down every every round.. Plus he knows how fights are scored and will be quick to get back to his feet.

I expect a close decision for pettis, or brutal KO ending Bendo's miserable reign as champ...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Bendo has improved more than Pettis since the last time they faced. Bendo has easily faced the more difficult competition. I think Bendo wins another decision, but not split/controversial like his prior ones.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I want a Pettis highlight reel KO victory, but expect a 5 round decision for Bendo.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Looks like I'm the first here to comment. Pettis is by far the more dynamic fighter and will usher in a new era of high flying acrobatics. This guy dismantled Cerrone and Jlau who are tough fighters in their own right. Yah even though it's a tough one to call I'll go with Pettis cuz I feel it's his destiny. This is his time to shine. Bendo is a good rep for the sport, but he's a less well rounded version of GSP. Solid, but not spectacular.



not much point posting with ppl like you around! agree with all of this

i prefer pettis so i hope your right


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate to say that I'll be cheering for Bendo. I think he is the more well rounded fighter, he has a better BJJ game, better wrestling, better top control, better cardio, the better hands. I think Pettis has more stopping power, clearly the better kicks. Bendo has improved more than Pettis since their last fight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I hate to say that I'll be cheering for Bendo. He is asian.


fixed it for ya


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Whatever the out come of the fight. I hope Benson gets hit with the same kick as the first fight. Just to see the reactions!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Tough call but I'm leaning towards the UFC crowning a new LW champion tonight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hoping for a Bendo win for several reasons: I like Bendo as a champ, he's a bit cocky and grinds fights out more entertainingly than GSP does. Also Pettis is a very exciting fighter as we all know, and the first fight with Bendo was amazing - a Bendo win here could ensure us a third fight somewhere down the line.

All that being said, I'm just excited for the fight, won't be too upset no matter what happens


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm just in shock that I'll actually be rooting for Henderson for the first time ever, at least that I can remember.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Overall just hoping for an excellent fight but If I had to choose who I want to win it would be Pettis, simply because I'm always down for a change in the division.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Bendo TIME


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Chandler should run into the ring, knock them both out, and steal the title.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TanyaJade said:


> I'm just in shock that I'll actually be rooting for Henderson for the first time ever, at least that I can remember.


I was a big bendo fan for a long time, pretty much until the Edgar fights.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

It'ssssssssssssss SHOWTIMEEEE


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hate both guys, but I like Bendo a little more haha


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guy_incognito if you step on my toes again I'll hunt you down.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Bendo walking out in his Gi its over


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i didnt know ben was born in colorado, DIE BENDO DIE


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Bendo Triangle Round 4


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> fixed it for ya


shut it


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I really dislike both of these guys. Should be fun.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

WAR Bendo


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bendo via harnessing the power of BJ Penns shorts.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Those body shots.. ouch


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah Pettis!! God this guy is amazing


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy shit??


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

New Champion New Champion


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

So much for beating Silva huh Bendo?! Hell yeah!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

What the hell


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sit Down Bendo Huggers Sitttttttt


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

That armbar made possible through Chhhhhrrrrriiiiissssttttt!!!!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy ****, that was weird the reaction of Goldie and Rogan wasn't very enthusiastic.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow.
Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

wow sick armbar


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Best part is. Bendo walks out with his black belt like he was going to do something with his BJJ!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

....and he was so close to breaking Silva's record.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice, love it...

Yea Black belt thing is something special..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Book Pettis/Aldo NOW!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

At least it won't be a long title reign, so I'm not that disappointed.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Holy ****, that was weird the reaction of Goldie and Rogan wasn't very enthusiastic.


The crowd had no idea what happened for a few seconds either. i had to check the time to see if the round ended.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Impressive win by Pettis.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WOOOO great day


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rygu said:


> At least it won't be a long title reign, so I'm not that disappointed.


He has better standup than anyone in the division and just tapped Bendo. Can you please give me ONE reliable contender? :thumb01: NO?:laugh:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't wait for Guida to come back to 155 and beat this idiot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn. Wasn't even competitive. Also super anti-climactic. Body kicks hurt Henderson and then he got complacent waiting for the round to end.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Stop asking for Aldo/Pettis. TJ Grant is next, the man has earned his shot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rygu said:


> At least it won't be a long title reign, so I'm not that disappointed.


Why do you say that? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This is better than when Anderson lost.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jesus didn't tap, bro!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pettis has nothing for Aldo, especially at 155.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Azumo said:


> He has better standup than anyone in the division and just tapped Bendo. Can you please give me ONE reliable contender? :thumb01: NO?:laugh:


Gilbert, TJ Grant, Aldo.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rygu said:


> Gilbert, TJ Grant, Aldo.


None of which have a chance of beating him except for Aldo 5 rounding him with leg kicks and running :hug:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Azumo said:


> None of which have a chance of beating him except for Aldo 5 rounding him with leg kicks and running :hug:


Yeah Aldo runs a lot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Pettis has the kicking accuracy unlike anyone I've ever seen. He has the ability to change the target midkick depending on where the opponent is blocking by what part of the leg he hits with, very very tough strategy to counter. Even Aldo will have a very tough time, Aldo wears guys down with bunches of kicks but Pettis hurts with every kick he throws. Based on the performance from Pettis I don't see anyone beating him in the near future.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Azumo said:


> He has better standup than anyone in the division and just tapped Bendo. Can you please give me ONE reliable contender? :thumb01: NO?:laugh:


El Nino, TJ, Thomson all have something to offer Pettis.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> El Nino, TJ, Thomson all have something to offer Pettis.


I forgot about Thomson, also someone who could beat Pettis.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

That was awesome. I lost like 2 million credits on that but I really don't care. So happy to see Bendo lose. Bendo and Jesus gonna have a talk.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Pettis vs Aldo PLEASE! It's hard too think of legit SUPERFIGHTS in the lighter divisions, but for me this is definitely one of them. Pettis is a freakin sharpshooter, standing and off his back. Just thinking of Pettis and Aldo in a striking contest gets me amped up. lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What a great event.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I clearly picked wrong.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Pettis will beat Andersons Record. You heard it here first.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Azumo said:


> None of which have a chance of beating him except for Aldo 5 rounding him with leg kicks and running :hug:


Grant would be the far larger fighter and probably has the power to beat a natural 145er in Pettis.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Pettis has nothing for Aldo, especially at 155.


heh i think you are REALLY wrong on this one

Pettis via stoppage vrs aldo


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Azumo said:


> None of which have a chance of beating him except for Aldo 5 rounding him with leg kicks and running :hug:


Aldo doesn't run lol

Nino has the wrestling to take pettis down

TJ will make it bloody on the cage with his elbows


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No! No! No! No Pettis v Aldo.

Pettis needs to fight T.J Grant and Aldo needs to fight Lamas, then they can fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Pettis should rule until Aldo moves up, then Pettis will try and duck him again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thomson isn;t some great fighter just because he beat nate diaz who hasn't given a shite since fighting cerrone. Melendez gas tank and stand up isn;t good enough to last with pettis, aldo maybe if its at 155 where he isn't drained and TJ Grant i would like to see his conditioning first.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jmsu1 said:


> heh i think you are REALLY wrong on this one
> 
> Pettis via stoppage vrs aldo


yeah one Pettis kick is like a dozen aldo kicks, maybe the best at kicking of anyone in the UFC. He'll use his knee on the inside if the opponent is blocking the outside.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd say though this was probably the most suspect fight and circumstances surrounding a fight since some of the rigged fights in PRIDE.

Very bizarre.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ape City said:


> That was awesome. I lost like 2 million credits on that but I really don't care. So happy to see Bendo lose. Bendo and Jesus gonna have a talk.


umm Bendo Jesus and VITOR


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I'd say though this was probably the most suspect fight and circumstances surrounding a fight since some of the rigged fights in PRIDE.
> 
> Very bizarre.


how so? ref said Benson verbally tapped, Pettis said he felt the arm pop and Bendo said his arm was ****ed to the point he was trying to hold it in his shirt


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

rabakill said:


> *yeah one Pettis kick is like a dozen aldo kicks*, maybe the best at kicking of anyone in the UFC. He'll use his knee on the inside if the opponent is blocking the outside.


Lol what?



jmsu1 said:


> umm Bendo Jesus and VITOR


The only talk between Vitor and Jesus will be about how Vitor beats Hendo.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Thomson isn;t some great fighter just because he beat nate diaz who hasn't given a shite since fighting cerrone. Melendez gas tank and stand up isn;t good enough to last with pettis, aldo maybe if its at 155 where he isn't drained and TJ Grant i would like to see his conditioning first.


Thomson is a long shot, but he could give Pettis troubles in the first. 

Nino has the cardio and wrestling to take Pettis

TJ is a beast with a lot of power it'd be interesting


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

rabakill said:


> yeah one Pettis kick is like a dozen aldo kicks


LOL, you really believe that?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Pettis has nothing for Aldo, especially at 155.


Pettis finishes Aldo.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

how many kicks could Uriah take against Aldo? How many can Pettis' opponents take? Seems to me like Pettis' kicks finish fights via power and Aldo's kicks win via breaking opponents down much like Jon Jones does with his strikes.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Really happy Pettis beat Jesus.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

rabakill said:


> how many kicks could Uriah take? How many can Pettis' opponents take?


Legkicks versus bodykicks? They're different. Aldo's footwork is every bit as good as Pettis, with better boxing. Their kick strength is very similar, but your comment about 10 times harder was ludicrous. Aldo really should throw more bodykicks though.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Really happy Pettis beat Jesus.


Pettis obviously knows Jesus also why do you think he won.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

rabakill said:


> how many kicks could Uriah take against Aldo? How many can Pettis' opponents take? Seems to me like Pettis' kicks finish fights via power and Aldo's kicks win via breaking opponents down much like Jon Jones does with his strikes.


that is an awful way to look at it lol


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

rabakill said:


> how many kicks could Uriah take against Aldo? How many can Pettis' opponents take? Seems to me like Pettis' kicks finish fights via power and Aldo's kicks win via breaking opponents down much like Jon Jones does with his strikes.


When has Pettis ever stopped fights via leg kicks? never.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> that is an awful way to look at it lol


how so? How many fights does Aldo finish with power? How many does Pettis? Seems to me like the power shot advantage goes way in the favor of Pettis.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> When has Pettis ever stopped fights via leg kicks? never.


Cerrone


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Pettis obviously knows Jesus also why do you think he won.


Naw pettis is down with Lucifer bre.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Tebow gets cut and Bendo loses. Team Heaven must be returning to the dark ages.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> Cerrone


Bingo! Also, non other than a kick to the gut! :bye01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rabakill said:


> how so? How many fights does Aldo finish with power? How many does Pettis? Seems to me like the power shot advantage goes way in the favor of Pettis.


Lol what. There are so many X variables that your logic is leaving out.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The hatred of Bendo because of his religion is hilarious. Was nothing but class but in his interview with Joe afterwards.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

rabakill said:


> how so? How many fights does Aldo finish with power? How many does Pettis? Seems to me like the power shot advantage goes way in the favor of Pettis.


because Aldo uses leg kicks over body kicks. Pettis probably does throw strong kicks, but the fact that you say its 10 times more powerful then make that comparison is silly


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> The hatred of Bendo because of his religion is hilarious. Was nothing but class but in his interview with Joe afterwards.


Showing class after the hype of a fight or off of twitter is useless....... unless you are Connor Mcgregor then the trash talking and taunting is badass.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> The hatred of Bendo because of his religion is hilarious. Was nothing but class but in his interview with Joe afterwards.


Bendo puts his beliefs out there for us to react to. If you announce your religion every chance you get you will be met with many skeptics and supporters. I'm sure Jesus and God do not care whether or not Bendo publicly thanks them for their clearly direct contribution to his livelihood.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Bendo puts his beliefs out there for us to react to. If you announce your religion every chance you get you will be met with many skeptics and supporters. I'm sure Jesus and God do not care whether or not Bendo publicly thanks them for their clearly direct contribution to his livelihood.



Thank you for making my point for me.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I thought your point was that you find people reacting to his religious beliefs funny?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah i'm with ape city, you never had a point you just clinged onto what ape said.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Expected was an eventual W, not expected was the speed of it. They had to rerun the prelim/undercards to fill up the time slots. After rewatching highlights of their first encounter I expected another five rounder due to how close it was. 

Bendo is a good dude and a class act. He had his time and made his mark. Funny how he gave his toothpick to his cornerman this time.

As long as Pettis is emotionally well, injury free, and healthy he's going to usher in a new era of what MMA is in the 2010+. 

Only three fighters have truly wowed me since I started watching. With the exception of Royce of course, it was Vitor "The Phenom" Belfort in 1996, Anderson "The Spider" Silva in 2006, and now Anthony "Showtime" Pettis in 2013. Each showed an all around game implementing some explosive and dynamic striking that hasn't been seen in their respective era.

Most impressive.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Cerrone


Bodykick......not a leg kick.......


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Very impressed by both fighters. 

To the people bitching about religion... do you realize you're more ******* annoying than the people thanking God for their abilities?

Good lord. Benson makes one Jesus comment and 10 people won't stop endlessly bitching via the internet. Must make you feel more confident about your beliefs than Benson..... right?

The irony is astounding.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> The hatred of Bendo because of his religion is hilarious. Was nothing but class but in his interview with Joe afterwards.


Not hating but have a problem with the whole concept. Had he won, he'd have thanked Jesus for giving him the strength to do so, now, not so much. 

YES! Pettis won a fight, Pettis won a title, Bendo lost, Bendo got finished.. All in one fight. Praise the lord!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Henderson is a douche, I don't care about his religious beliefs, any guy that proposes to his girlfriend to a crowd of boos in a musclepharm shirt does not get my respect.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

that's true, I never liked Bendo and it didn't really have anything to do with his religion, he just seemed so self-involved that he would lose his situational awareness and become fully engrossed in feeling superior to everyone


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Henderson is a douche, I don't care about his religious beliefs, any guy that proposes to his girlfriend to a crowd of boos in a musclepharm shirt does not get my respect.


Wow really? i could understand some of his self righteous views he has posted on twitter being a reason for it(irked me a bit) but that is ridiculous.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I really wanted him to lose the title after that sitcom hokey proposal, that was horrendous


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I think that Frankie Edgar should challenge Pettis and get his belt back after he got robbed by the judges twice versus Henderson, then he can win and we can have a real champion at 155 again.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pettis did what I expected him to. We knew from the first fight he's more powerful on the feet and ground than Bendo, Bendo can scramble with him for five rounds but Anthony has much more finishing ability.

He came in with confidence in this ability, treated it as round six, and wasn't going to settle for five rounds of up and down scrambling. Very slick armbar, wouldn't be surprised if Bendo has a fracture.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Pettis is champ - check
Hendo lost and didn't thank God - check
Hendo got submitted and people will now have to stop saying he's unsubmittable (which he never was to begin with, just check his record) - check
I am exhilarated - double check


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Bendo looked off, the psychological factor in this fight was huge and it showed.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Grrr!! I'm on the road doing shows and didn't see the fights last night? Is it worth getting the replay for the event, I'm a HUGE Pettis fan!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Grrr!! I'm on the road doing shows and didn't see the fights last night? Is it worth getting the replay for the event, I'm a HUGE Pettis fan!


Yes and not only for the main event. It was the best UFC card in terms of fight quality in a long time imo.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> Grrr!! I'm on the road doing shows and didn't see the fights last night? Is it worth getting the replay for the event, I'm a HUGE Pettis fan!


Was a great card, there were a few bad judges scoring some fights. But overall it was great


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Maynard might have the best shot to beat Pettis. But is not in the mix at the moment.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Bendo looked off, the psychological factor in this fight was huge and it showed.


i thought the same thing... the unshaven look, the hair not big and fro-like. he did not look like himself and didn't even act like himself.

it was over the moment he stepped into the cave and it was visible.

it might be one of those combinations like Tito and Chuck: Pettis will always have Henderson's number.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Henderson is in a tough spot. He likely won't get another title shot as long as Pettis is champion since he is 0-2 against him, he can't drop to 145 because he is a beast, and 170 should be out of the question since he would be facing bigger grapplers who he won't have any physical advantages over. I guess he just has to sit back and wait for Pettis to fall off of his throne.

I didn't think I'd see Pettis as a UFC champion since his loss to Guida, but he has really stepped up since then and he proved me wrong. I guess he didn't have to worry about getting out pointed after all. Good for him and I expect to see less controversial title fights at 155 for a while, haha.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Bendo looked off, the psychological factor in this fight was huge and it showed.


I noticed this as well. He came out aggressive but as soon as Pettis created space and landed those body kicks, he became complacent and seemed quite timid. Really took his foot off the gas when he ended up in Anthony's guard.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Great technique by Pettis.

Ben is a gracious loser although his performance was a little underwhelming.

There should be a rematch ASAP between the two. I want to see more fight between these two. The fight ended too early.


Oh, and people dissing Ben about his religion need to STFU.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

sucrets said:


> There should be a rematch ASAP between the two. I want to see more fight between these two. The fight ended too early.


There should not be a rematch anytime soon. Ben is 0-2 against Pettis and showed nothing in this fight that proves he deserves a rematch anytime in the near future.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

First time I've ever heard the complaint "Fight ended too early" when someone got their arm snapped like a twig 4 minutes in. :laugh:


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Alessia said:


> There should not be a rematch anytime soon. Ben is 0-2 against Pettis and showed nothing in this fight that proves he deserves a rematch anytime in the near future.


The first fight was too close between the two. This fight there was not enough time for Ben to show anything. So he got caught in an arm bar, that is no reason why he shouldn't be given a rematch. You make no sense.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rematch not needed, it's not even debatable.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

sucrets said:


> The first fight was too close between the two. This fight there was not enough time for Ben to show anything. So he got caught in an arm bar, that is no reason why he shouldn't be given a rematch. You make no sense.


You actually make no sense. You see, how it goes is, instant rematches happen with controversy. Pettis legitimately subbed Bendo in less than a round, Bendo said he tapped, end of story. So since there is no controversy, the new champion (Pettis) will defend against the number one contender (Grant). 

This isn't WWE dude.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah no rematch. They fought twice and Pettis beat him twice, and last night was a first round finish.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I was 100% sure Pettis would win ... but I'm not sure he'll be able to defend it untill Benson climbs back to the top again for the rematch


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Henderson must be devastated... the same guy stole his WEC title in at home, and now stole his UFC title even more impressively... The fight was great but too short

The fight with Jose Aldo will be interesting once it happens... at least for the first 2-3 rounds


----------



## matryx (Oct 5, 2008)

No rematch needed. Henderson tried implementing his game plan but Pettis was prepared and landed those 4 vicous body kicks that got Henderson to back up and finished him with an armbar. 
Just because the result wasn't what you wanted and the fight didn't last as long as you did doesn't mean there should be a rematch. Hopefully TJ Grant gets his shot at the title.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it too late to come in here and say: MWhahaHAHAAHAHAhahaha!!!


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

The_Senator said:


> Henderson must be devastated... the same guy stole his WEC title in at home, and now stole his UFC title even more impressively...


He seemed to completely shrug it off after the fight, it was weird.

And the UFC now has it's first orange champion (as far as I can remember.)


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

sucrets said:


> The first fight was too close between the two. This fight there was not enough time for Ben to show anything. So he got caught in an arm bar, that is no reason why he shouldn't be given a rematch. You make no sense.


The fight was long enough to show that Henderson knew his best chance would be grinding out a decision via wrestling, but as soon as there was any fighting aspect going on that involved damaging the opponent (striking/submission grappling) Pettis clearly was the better man.

This wasn't a fight that ended with a one shot lucky punch KO. Pettis hit him with several body shots that made Henderson back up, biting down the pain grimacing, before having to verbally tap to an armbar that popped his arm so bad that he couldn't even put his T-shirt on.


----------

